# Scharers Lager



## Gerard_M (20/11/05)

Everybody likes to tell you about the bad drop they have had here & there so I thought a positive vibe is needed. I was at The Australian for lunch today & couldn't decide between the Little Creatures Pale or the Scharers, so I tried both. The Scharers was in great shape, not as good as the drop I had in Balmain last year( that was a hotter day & I was thirstier) but easily the pick. We had a bit of a giggle at the 2 dorks drinking Tooheys New stubbies.

I will be looking at getting down to the London in Balmain in a few weeks time, as they have IMHO the best drop of Coopers around.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Wortgames (20/11/05)

I remember drinking more than my fair share of Burragorang Bock during my time in Sydney, a tasty drop that.

Did you have any native fauna on your Pizza?


----------



## Doc (20/11/05)

Not to get off the topic, but I've had some great sessions on Scharers Lager. 
I've also had the ooooh, is this tasting right sessions.

The best I've tasted it (and I haven't recently) was Oct '04 from the brewery itself in Picton. Was a great drop, even bought some takeaways.
Changing brewers every year or so can't help.

I hear that the place is up for sale too. Is this correct ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (20/11/05)

Doc said:


> Not to get off the topic, but I've had some great sessions on Scharers Lager.
> I've also had the ooooh, is this tasting right sessions.
> 
> The best I've tasted it (and I haven't recently) was Oct '04 from the brewery itself in Picton. Was a great drop, even bought some takeaways.
> ...



Doc, it's been up for sale for years, but the price they're asking is totally unrealistic - Unfortunately, the time I visited, the lager I was served, had turned - totally undrinkable...


----------



## Wortgames (20/11/05)

How much do they want? I'll buy it. I love the place. Had a wander round the back yard when I was there too, about 200 years of accumulated junk.

Heaven


----------



## Tim (21/11/05)

One of my mates had his 21st in a barn out the back a few years ago, very interesting place!
Apparently the owner (Scharer?) is his godfather.
We drank more than our fair share of the bock that night!
hmm


----------



## Mercs Own (21/11/05)

If it is for sale does that mean Scharer is throwing in the old Pump House brewery that is out in the paddock as well?


----------



## wessmith (21/11/05)

Gidday Paul,

Yep, the deal is buy the pub and he will throw in the old Pumphouse brewery along with the DA for a new brewery etc etc. Main problem is the high water mark on the barn doors from the last "100 year" flood.... And the ask is anthing from 2.5 to 5.0m - depends on who you talk to!

Wes


----------



## /// (21/11/05)

The terms of the sale do not include the old Pump House kit and other items... anyone need a few small fermenters?

With a decent offer you may also get the old Land Rover...


----------



## KoNG (22/11/05)

i USED to enjoy the odd scharers lager at the duck (spit junction)
but when i was there last night... it has been removed from circulation it seems.
one good positive is that they now have JS Golden on tap.

Does this signal the end for scharers lager..??


----------



## wessmith (22/11/05)

Has Jeff thrown in the old piano that got dropped from the landing above the barn doors when the hydraulics on his front end loader failed?.....

Wes


----------



## jayse (22/11/05)

wessmith said:


> Has Jeff thrown in the old piano that got dropped from the landing above the barn doors when the hydraulics on his front end loader failed?.....
> 
> Wes
> [post="92387"][/post]​




classic!
why is a eleven foot concert grand piano better than a upright?

it makes a much bigger kaaaaboooom when its dropped of a landing. :lol:


----------

